# Solved: "Could not find kernel image:linux"



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello,

A while ago I downloaded Backtrack version 3 beta, USB version (extended) from http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html. I used the MD5 hash provided to check the integrity of the DL and it was all OK.

Then I followed the instructions included (actually, to make this installation under windows I had to search google for slightly different instructions, but I'm mostly sure I'm doing everything correctly) and I created a bootable USB stick with backtrack. Now if I try to boot from it I get the following message:

SYSLINUX 3.36 2007-02-10 CBIOS copyright (C) 1994-2007 H Peter Anvin
Could not find kernel image:linux
boot: _

Now it sits there doing nothing and no command I've tried yielded any result. What is wrong with it?

I've googled and noticed that _quite_ many people have the _same_ problem, not with backtrack in particular. I would have posted this in the remote-exploit forums, but it won't let me register and I've waited 3 days! I've tried the USB stick with all my USB ports and with another PC as well, same result.


----------



## Stefan Certic (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi man...i spend all night trying to solve this problem, and finaly got it! Simply format your drive to FAT (NOT FAT32), repeat procedure, and here you go!


----------



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

That's great news, man! I've now also searched the web, for a way to format my USB stick to FAT (windows won't have that option in the format menu, I think that's because it thinks it's too big). I tried to force format through cmd with the
format [Drive letter] /FS:FAT
command, but it said that the USB drive is too big to use that file system. I will tomorrow try to partition the drive, and hopefully make a partition that will be able to be FATed.

Did you register just to reply to my thread? That's very nice of you. I know I do it sometimes, but I didn't know other people are that helpful. That's also some good news


----------



## Stefan Certic (Jun 25, 2008)

Its ok, i know how frustrating can be to watch that error message during boot. I have 2GB Kingston usb drive, formated to fat under vista, and backtrack work fine. If you have larger drive, i guess making partition will solve the problem.

Good Luck!


----------



## Book (Jun 27, 2007)

I tried it today and it worked perfectly.

Thanks man you really saved me (and maybe other users viewing this) a lot of hassle!


----------

